# airport on powerbook G4 not recognized



## beattymama (Dec 1, 2010)

i've searched this site to find my answer but nothing came close to what i'm experiencing. 
first:i bought and installed myself an airport card. i am now trying to set it up and use it in my powerbook G4. i've tried:
harddrive>application>internet connect> the only option for configuration is internal modem. wheni go to network preference my only options are internal modem and built-in ethernet. there is no option for airport card.

i'm a simpleton, stay-at-home mom trying to make use of my old mac. please help but don't expect too much computer talk from me. i need a patient teacher.
thank you.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2010)

This is an Apple Airport card or a third party card? Plus what version of OS X are you using?


----------



## beattymama (Dec 2, 2010)

this is the card i bought on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648093547&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

my mac is a powerbook G4 titanium, OS X, version 10.2.8
this is my computer (i'm pretty sure)
http://www.apple-history.com/
Essentials
Family: PowerBook G3/G4
Codename: P88
Gestalt ID: 406
Minimum OS: 9.2.2
Maximum OS: 10.5.9
Introduced: November 2002
Processor
CPU: PowerPC 7455 "G4"
CPU Speed: 867 MHz/1.0 GHz
FPU: integrated
Bus Speed: 133 MHz
Register Width: 32-bit
Data Bus Width: 64-bit
Address Bus Width: 32-bit
ROM: 1 MB ROM + 3 MB toolbox ROM loaded into RAM
RAM Type: PC133 SO-DIMM
Minimum RAM Speed: 133 MHz
Onboard RAM: 0 MB
RAM slots: 2
Maximum RAM: 1 GB
Level 1 Cache: 32 kB data, 32 kB instruction
Level 2 Cache: 256 kB on-cpu
Level 3 Cache: 1 MB backside, 2:1
Expansion Slots: 1 PC Card (Type I or II)
Video
Screen: 15.2" active matrix TFT
Monitor: 24 bit 1280x854
GPU: ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility 4x AGP
VRAM: 32/64 MB
Video Out: DVI, S-Video
Storage
Hard Drive: 40/60 GB 4200 RPM
ATA Bus: ATA-66
Optical Drive: 24x/8x/8x CD-RW/DVD-ROM or 24x/8x/4x/6x/1x SuperDrive
Input/Output
USB: 2
Firewire: 1
Audio Out: 16 bit stereo mini
Audio In: 16 bit stereo mini
Speaker: stereo
Microphone: mono
Networking
Modem: 56 kbps
Ethernet: 10/100/1000BaseT
Airport: optional
Miscellaneous
Power: 61 Watts
Dimensions: 1" H x 13.4" W x 9.5" D
Weight: 5.4 lbs.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2010)

Open the powerbook back up and make sure the power and antenna cables are connect to it.


----------



## beattymama (Dec 2, 2010)

re-booting now. i've tried this step three times already but we'll see if the 4th time works


----------



## beattymama (Dec 2, 2010)

nothing. i still only have internal modem and built-in ethernet options.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 3, 2010)

Open System Preferences->Network pane and at the bottom of the pane click on the + sign and see if you can add the Airport card.  Plus if you open /Applications/Utilities/System Profiler  to see if it sees the card.


----------



## beattymama (Dec 3, 2010)

there is no + sign on the network pane. it does not seem to see the card in apple system profiler. it just has "built-in" and under that is "flags" and "ethernet address".

However, under utilities i have airport setup assistant. when i click that this is what i get:
"the appropriate airport card was was not found on this computer. if you recently installed an airport card, please shut down your computer and make sure the card is properly installed. ...."
could it be a bad card? could my antenna be bad?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2010)

I would say the card might not be working since you already said you installed good.


----------

